# مشروع من تصميمى لاعمال اطفاء الحريق و الانذار لبرج سكنى 2b+g+4bus+18 floor



## حماده محمد سامى (26 أبريل 2010)

مرفق مشروع يحوى على الرسومات التصميميه لمشروع اطفاء و انذار الحريق لمبنى سكن فندقى 
المشروع عباره عن 
PROPOSED (2B+G+22) FLOORS) RESIDENTIAL BUILDING.
2 قبو عباره عن جراج تحت الارض 
دور ارضى و اربعه ادوار تجاريه و 18 دور سكن فندقى 
مرفق الملفات الاتيه 
1- الرسومات التصميمه لاطفاء الحريق 
2- الرسومات التصميميه لانذار الحريق
3- ملفات الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لبرنامج ال elite 
4- النواتج من البرنامج الelite فى صيغه pdf 

للتحميل من خلال اللينكات الاتيه 

FIRE FIGHTING DRAWING
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FZ0VRBWO​ 
FIRE ALARM DRAWING 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BFRL6YA5​ 
CALCULATION SHEET FOR ELITE PROGRAM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L08DGPVG​ 
RESULT OF ELITE IN PDF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZNN21C8K​


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الملف غير صالح
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (26 أبريل 2010)

الملفات جميعها تعمل ما عدا الرسومات الحريق ساعيد رفعها مره اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (26 أبريل 2010)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> مرفق مشروع يحوى على الرسومات التصميميه لمشروع اطفاء و انذار الحريق لمبنى سكن فندقى
> المشروع عباره عن
> proposed (2b+g+22) floors) residential building.
> 2 قبو عباره عن جراج تحت الارض
> ...


 يجب فك الملفات اولا لكى تعمل لن تعمل مباشره من خلال الوين رار او الوين زيب


----------



## زياد الزوز (27 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك*

جزاكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك الله ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## س عبد الخالق (27 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا )


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (28 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لايعمل يأخي الكريم


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (28 أبريل 2010)

*روابط جديده*

روابط جديده لمن لديه مشكله مع الروابط القديمه 

الحسابات بصيغه pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/VW23_92B/CALCULATION_REV-01.html

حسابات برنامج ال elite
http://www.4shared.com/file/A4rRX0ti/elite_calculation_files.html

رسومات التصميميه لانذار الحريق

http://www.4shared.com/file/mQoM5Fs6/FA_REV-01.html

رسومات التصميميه لإطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/sxIzYuVi/FF_REV-01.html



​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (29 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك الله ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخييييييييييييييييييي*​


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (29 أبريل 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## س عبد الخالق (29 أبريل 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## عبود_فتحي (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
الملفات رائعة و واضحة جدا
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيد كرم (29 أبريل 2010)

ياريت بعد اذن حضرتك لو فيه شرح للبرنامج
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## س عبد الخالق (30 أبريل 2010)

ياريت لو تكرمت مشكوراً تشرح لنا البرنامج....و لك جزيل الشكر على كل هذا المجهود الممتاز.......... بارك الله فيك و لك..........


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (30 أبريل 2010)

س عبد الخالق قال:


> ياريت لو تكرمت مشكوراً تشرح لنا البرنامج....و لك جزيل الشكر على كل هذا المجهود الممتاز.......... بارك الله فيك و لك..........


 

بالفعل بدات فى عمل شرح البرنامج بس توقفت لانشغالى فى العمل الفتره الماضيه بس انتظر الشرح عن قريب


----------



## الدكة (30 أبريل 2010)

فعلاً نريد شرح للبرنامج بناءاً على الحسابات المرفقه


----------



## mech eng2 (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد احمد (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## kareem moh (3 مايو 2010)

Thanks for your good work


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## نايف علي (12 مايو 2010)

نفع الله بك أيها الكريم ابن الكرام 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وأكثر الله من أمثالك​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (12 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدهارون (17 مايو 2010)

thanks alot, Eng. . Hamada, can you explain the step to design fire fighting system , which is first and second....ect, also if you have elite for plumbing, can you upload the link, best regards


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (17 مايو 2010)

بالنسبه لعمليه تصميم الشبكات اطفاء الحريق اول خطوه بخطوه فقد قمت برفع دوره فى التصميم و شرح للعمليات الحسابيه بالطريقه اليدويه من الممكن لك الاطلاع عليها وانا تحت امرك فى اى اسئله


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (27 مايو 2010)

تحياتي


----------



## egystorm (28 مايو 2010)

بصراحة مجهود رائع من شاب رائع ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## eng_mahmoud emam (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hsfarid (29 مايو 2010)

الاخ م حمادة ياريت من فضللك ارسال المواصفات و جدااول الكميات لنفس المشروع لكى يكون الموضوع متكامل


----------



## مهندسة نونا (30 مايو 2010)

*طلب عاجل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس حمادة
لى رجاء عاجل من حضرتك
كنت اود ان اعرف
مكونات نظام اطفاء الحرائق بخراطيم الماء

عندى معلومة بسيطة انه بيحتاج 3 طلمبات 
كنت عايزة اعرف ازى احدد قدرة الطلمبات دى وايه التوصيلات المطلوبه ولوحة الكهرباء الخاصة بذلك ان امكن
وتحدد بناء على ايه بالظبط وقدرة المولد المطلوب كمصدر كهرباء ثانوى .وازى احط المواصفات فى مقايسة
حيث انه مطلوب منى وضع مقايسة لعمل خط حريق الجزء الكهربى والميكانيكى ومطلوب بعد ذلك متابعة التنفيذ
انا معنديش اى خبرة بالموضوع دا ولا بحسابات الخاصة بالمضخات وعايزة كمان افهم ميكانزم العمل
مع العلم اننى مطلوب منى كمواصفة لى من ادارة الدفاع المدنى طلمبة جوكى 16 حصان 
المطلوب نظام اطفاء حريق بواسطة خراطيم المياه 
والمكان : شونة لجمع القمح والارز

........برجاء التكرم بمساعدتى فى هذا الشان
انا فى انتظار ردك
ولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ضيف سليمان (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا أخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ashraf 1979 (1 يونيو 2010)

هايل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يونيو 2010)

الله يرضي عليك يا استاذنا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلتنا العزيزة 
ارجو ان تمرين غلى موضوعاتي بهذا الخصوص في قسم التبريد و التكييف


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 يونيو 2010)

مجهود كبير 
تسلم الايادي


----------



## riad_abed (1 يونيو 2010)

بالفعل أنت مهندس محترف و انت بالفعل قدوة يقتدى بها كل المهندسين في مجالك
لك أحلى التحيات مني و أرفع لك القبعة لأنني لم أجد مهندس محترف مثلك و على هذه الخرائط التفصيلية
لا يسعني الا أن أقول اللهم أن يكون هذا المجهود حجة لك يوم القيامة في ميزان حسانتك 
وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و زادك الله علما و حكمة و شكرا لك.......ونفعك لاخوانك المسلمين


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (2 يونيو 2010)

*اسف على التاخيييييييييييييييييير*



مهندسة نونا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مهندس حمادة
> لى رجاء عاجل من حضرتك
> كنت اود ان اعرف
> ...


 


اولا اسف على التاخر فى الرد لانشغالى فى العمل حتى فى البيت اليومين الماضيين 
اولا لمعرفه الفلو المطلوب بالمضخات و مشروعك هو خراطيم مياه من الممكن ان تاخذى الفلو على اساس ابعد كابينه حلريق او كبينين و حييث ان الفلو الازه للخرطوم من 50 الى 200 فمن الممكن ان تاخذيها على 200 جالون كل دقيقه 
و لحساب الضذط 
p = static head + 4/100 + 60 
تحصلى على الالهيد او الضغط للمضخه بالمتر 
ولكن هذه حساببات سريعه و الحسابات الصحيحه بالبرنامج 
اما بالنسبه الى المضخات فيكفلى عمل مضختان واحده كهرباء و و احده ديزل ولا حاجه لكى لعمل مضخه جوكى 
انا بضع المضخه الجوكى فى حاله الرشاشات فقط اما فى الخراطيم فلا اضعها 
بالنسبه للجوكى فضغطها يكون اعلى من ضغط الشبكه ب 20 psi 
و الفلو المطلوب لها يكون من 10 الى 15 % من الفلو للشبكه 

طريقه العمل كالاتى فى حاله الحريق 
تعمل المضخه الجوكى لتعويض الفقد فى الضغط عند فشلها فى توفير الضغط المطلوب تتوقف عن العمل و تبدا المضخه الكهربائيه فى العمل فى حاله فشلها فاو انقطاع الكهرباء تعمل المضخه الديزل 
ولا تتوقف الا يدويا 
يجب ان تعمل المضخات بالترتيب بدون اى فوارق فى التشغيل 

لو كان ضغط الشبكه نقول 100 psi تكون المضخه 
الجوكى 115 psi و تعمل الى ضغط 90 psi 
ثم الكهربائيه من 90 و تتوقف عند 100 psi
ثم الديزل من 90 psi الى مالا نهايه لاتتوقف الا يدويا 

ملاحظه تعرف المضخه ب الاتى Q flow required & pressure P

فى مواضيعى ستجدى برنامج ال elite للحسابات كما ستجدى شرح له و ستجدى ايضا فى الدوره الحسابات بطريقه يدويه 

للمواصفات الفنيه للمضخات ساقوم برفع تن شاء الله المواصفات للمضخات للبرج و حصر للكميات ان شاء الله فى اقب فرصه 

لو تبغى اى مساعده انا تحت امرك 
و يارب اكون افدتك و اسف على التاخير


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (3 يونيو 2010)

*تعدييييييييييييييييييييل*



حماده محمد سامى قال:


> اولا اسف على التاخر فى الرد لانشغالى فى العمل حتى فى البيت اليومين الماضيين
> اولا لمعرفه الفلو المطلوب بالمضخات و مشروعك هو خراطيم مياه من الممكن ان تاخذى الفلو على اساس ابعد كابينه حلريق او كبينين و حييث ان الفلو الازه للخرطوم من 50 الى 100 فمن الممكن ان تاخذيها على 200 جالون كل دقيقه على اساس 2 خرطوم
> و لحساب الضذط
> p = static head + 4/100 * total pipe length + 60
> ...


 
اسف على الخطأإ


----------



## مهندسة نونا (3 يونيو 2010)

مهندس / حمادة
جزاك الله كل خير واشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## riad_abed (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ المهندس حمادة و لكن عندي استفسار لو سمحت منك بخصوص المعادلة :

p = static head + 4/100 * total pipe length + 60

هل تقصد : 

4ft/100ft = 4/100 ؟ 

و ماذا تعني بالرقم 60 ؟

هل ممكن من فضلك أن تشرح لنا هذه الأرقام لو سحت

و شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (3 يونيو 2010)

اولا المعادله تستخدم سريعا وتعطيك ضغط تقريبى للمضخه المطلوبه 
الترم الاول static head : هو ارتفاع المبنى او المسافه الراسيه بين المضخه و ابعد نقطه فى المبنى 
الترم الثانى 4/100 * طول الماسوره بين المضخه لابعد نقطه فى المبنى و هى تمثل المفاقيد فى الضغط نتيجه الاحتكاك 
الترم الثالث 60مترو يمثل الضغط اللازم توفيره عند ابعد خرطوم مياه فى المبنى residual pressure 
اللى هو 67 psi 
وعند توصيل الlanding valve على المضخه يكون اقل ضغط مطلوب عند الlanding valve هو 100 psi 
اى 68 متر
فلو فرضنا ارتفاع المبنى 100 متر و طول ابعد مسار 150 متر 
فالضغط المضخه التقديرى 
p = 100 + 150 * 4 / 100 + 60 
= 166 متر و بالتحويل الى psi نجد ضغط المضخه كالتالى 235 psi


----------



## jarirjari (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## riad_abed (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ المهندس حمادة و فتح الله عليك و زادك علما على علم ....شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التوضيح المهم............


----------



## elnegm_tiger (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## abo jana (13 يونيو 2010)

شكر ا لك على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## masafi5 (16 يونيو 2010)

والله الف شكر وربنا يكرمك 
ومحتاجين منك حاجة عن تصميم انظمة الغازات co2 & fm-200


----------



## م احمد رفعت (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن ارفاق فيديو لكيفيه تركيب سيستم اطفاء الحرايق وما هى خطوات التنفيذ ارجو الررد من الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## mech_mahmoud (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmedhamdy (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاك الله خيرا على وفرة معلوماتك.
لو تسمح لى بمعلومات عن التنفيذ بالنسبة للشبكات... طريقة التوزيع اماكن دخول مواسير الشبكة الى المبانى سواء كان بها سقف معلق او لا , سواء كان المبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة ام من الطوب العادى.
انا اعلم ان استشارى التصميم هو من يحدد المسارات على الخريطة التفصيلية للمبني ,
ولكن لو فى قاعدة او قواعد عامة للتنفيذ , او كتاب يساعدنى اكون شاكر لو عرفت اسمه


----------



## ahmad sobhy (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> يجب فك الملفات اولا لكى تعمل لن تعمل مباشره من خلال الوين رار او الوين زيب



ألف شكر يا بشمهندس سامي 
وعندي استفسار لو تكرمت
هل برنامج ال elite لا يأخذ في الإعتبار ال minimum residual pressure لحنفية الحريق (100psi ) أثناء الحسابات للرشاشات؟


----------



## fox5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل الخير و يبارك لك و عليك


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزالك اللة خيرا 
محتاج شرح الحسابات الهيدروليكية يدوى مهم جدا
لو تفضلت ترسلها فى اسرع وقت مع مثال تضيحى بسيط
شاكر لك تعاونك


----------



## eehaboo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكرمي تم التحميل وسيتم التدقيق وشكرا


----------



## mechanical wheel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انت راجل محترم فعلا ربنا يزيدك يا رب


----------



## النجار3 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

انت تبشر بالخير في امة محمد
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## أحباء فى الله (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سعد الضويحى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nabe (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خبير الاردن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي ،،، بس الروااابط محظورة عندي مش عارف ليه !؟


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر لسعتك يا بشمهندس يا محترم ,جعل الله لك نور فى كل مكان


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاءك الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .


----------



## mboschi (15 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks brother , but please provide us with tutorial for Elite fire software !!


----------



## عمر ابو عبدالله (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج ال nfpa ممكن ان يكون موجود كامل لو سمحتم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
ملفات رائعة و جهد جبار
و جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## أكرم لبنان (19 ديسمبر 2010)

i checked your drawing and it is good work but where is the refueling pump, the diesel level at the tank 
also, you didn't come across the control wiring at the control panels. the pipe connected between the generator silencer and the flexible connection at the exhaust manifold is it insulated inside the gen room or not? there are many things. did you submit this drawing to a consultant or not?


----------



## عاطف جاد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزكم الله كل خير وجعلكم يدالعون


----------



## Mohammed Babiker (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا زميلنا العزيز م حمادة اتمني لكم التوفيق دائما 
الخطوة التالية تشرح لنا كيفية استخدام برنامج اليت : البيانات المطلوب ادخالها ، كيفية التعامل مع صفحات البرنامج ، المدخلات المتغيرة و تأثيرها على النتائج ، و هكذا 
جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم من فضله و نعمته و رحمته و رزقنا و اياكم الجنة


----------



## ramadan jida (5 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وأسأل الله التوفيق لكل من ساهم ويساهم في زيادة الزخم العلمي للمهندسين العرب


----------



## ahmed_20 (10 يناير 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## الأمين حسن (10 يناير 2011)

thaaanks


----------



## GO_ANAN (4 فبراير 2011)

*ملفات التعاقد - الحسابات الهيدروليكية للبرج - من بايندر التصميم*



حماده محمد سامى قال:


> مرفق مشروع يحوى على الرسومات التصميميه لمشروع اطفاء و انذار الحريق لمبنى سكن فندقى
> المشروع عباره عن
> proposed (2b+g+22) floors) residential building.
> 2 قبو عباره عن جراج تحت الارض
> ...




م حمادة جزاك الله خيرا 

اريد الحسابات الهيدروليكية للمثال (البرج) والمتخصصة بتصميم المضخات والخزانات 

انا اطلعت على الكاد فايل وملفات الحسابات اريد بعد ذلك - ال
مثللا هل الفلو المحسوب هو مجموع كل التدفقات من المرشات + لاندج فالف + الكباين +..
وماذا عن الضغوط اعتقد نختار القيمة الاعلى عند اختيار المضخات

انه مثال ممتاز وانا اريد اكما الفهم لانى بذلك اتقن الموضوع باذن الله

وجزاك الله عنا وعن كل الامة اعربية والاسلامية كل خيرا

تحيا فلسطين


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المرور 
بالنسبه للحسابات سواء خرج البرنامج كملفات PDF او الملفات التصميميه و ملفات برنامج ال elite فهما مرفوعين مع المشروع و هناك لوحه تمثل الشبكه التى تم عليها الحسابات و فى اى منطقه رسمه ايزوميتريك 

انت لو عندك رشاشات و لاندج فالف و فير هيدرنت بيكون الناتج الفلو هو مجموعهم 
بس انا تقريبا فى هذا المشروع اخد الرشاشات مع الفير هيدرنت فى حساباتى لانى عندى ابعد فير هيدرنت تاخذ 500 جالون كل دقيقه و كل واحده بعد ذلك تاخذ 250 و انا عندى 2 يعنى 750 جالون كل دقيقه فقمت اهمال اضافه الكبائن 

بالنسبه للضغط تاخذ اعلى ضغط للشبكه هو الضغط الموجود عند ابعد لاندينج فالف ..... حيث الضغط المطلوب عند المخرج هو 100 psi

تاخذ اقرب مضخه بعد ذلك من الحسابات التى عندك 
من الممكن استخدام coputer selection from patterson pump


----------



## سمير شربك (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## GO_ANAN (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخ م/ حمادة

كلن سؤالي كيف تترجم مخرجات ال elite
الى حسابات المضخات - 
وكم قيمة الفلو النهائي والضغط الاجمالى للمضخات 

اعطنا لمحة عن patterson pump comp selection


----------



## منير متولي (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## بولو اخضر (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 فبراير 2011)

لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حماده محمد سامى 

 _مرفق مشروع يحوى على الرسومات التصميميه لمشروع اطفاء و انذار الحريق لمبنى سكن فندقى 
المشروع عباره عن 
proposed (2b+g+22) floors) residential building.
2 قبو عباره عن جراج تحت الارض 
دور ارضى و اربعه ادوار تجاريه و 18 دور سكن فندقى 
مرفق الملفات الاتيه 
1- الرسومات التصميمه لاطفاء الحريق 
2- الرسومات التصميميه لانذار الحريق
3- ملفات الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لبرنامج ال elite 
4- النواتج من البرنامج الelite فى صيغه pdf 

للتحميل من خلال اللينكات الاتيه 

fire fighting drawing
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=fz0vrbwo​ 
fire alarm drawing 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=bfrl6ya5​ 
calculation sheet for elite program
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=l08dgpvg​ 
result of elite in pdf
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=znn21c8k

أرجو وضع هذه الملفات مرة أخرى لأنها لاتعمل وجزاك الله خيرا​_


----------



## GO_ANAN (28 فبراير 2011)

يا شباب مين عندو الكراك تبع البرنامج Elite

مع الشكر لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## سارة عبد العزيز (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سارة عبد العزيز (8 مارس 2011)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## ahmedhamdy (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاك الله الخير اخى الكريم.
عندى سؤال اذا سمحت لى.
كيف يقوم البرنامج بالحساب للمسارات المختلفة حسب اختلاف الرسومات؟
بمعنى كيف نطابق المعادلات مع اختلاف المسقط الافقى لكل مبنى؟
هل يقوم البرنامج بتوليد الرسم من تلقاء ذاته؟؟
هل ندخل الرسم على البرنامج ثم يقوم البرنامج بترجمة الحسابات الى شبكة حريق ورشاشات طبقا للرسمة التى تم ادخالها؟؟؟
ما أعنيه كيف أوحد الرسم مع الحسابات من خلال البرنامج.... يسهل حساب المفاقيد فى المواسير وخلال القطع المختلفة .... ولكن كيف ارسم الشبكة بأتقان من خلال البرنامج؟؟؟

سؤال أخر ان سمحت لى .... متى اختار حنفية حريق واحد ونصف بوصة او اتنان ونصف بوصة او رشاشات او طفايات حريق ؟؟؟ على اى اساس أضع رشاشات مع صناديق حريق؟؟؟ او اضع صناديق حريق مع طفايات حريق؟؟ او الرشاشات مع كل منهما؟؟؟ ومتى يوضع كل واحد منهم بمفرده فقط؟؟؟ هل هناك اعتبارات للاختيار مثلا حسب درجة الخطورة؟؟ او من وجهة نظر المصمم يتم الاختيار؟

وجزاكم الله كل الخير على معلوماتكم, ابدلكم الله خيرا منها


----------



## moamar_1970 (18 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم وسسد خطاكم ورزقكم الجنة ولكافة المسلمين


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## ياسر شحاتة (21 مارس 2011)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا " اللهم ادخله الجنة بلا حساب ولا سابقة عذاب"


----------



## علاء المشني (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك كل خير
abdelsalamn


----------



## Ahmad Okour (31 مارس 2011)

يا أخوان .. هالموضوع صار نازل عالمنتدى يمكن ألف مره ... يا ريت ما تتكرر المواضيع


----------



## a.najeeb (31 مارس 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aboyasersy (1 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
الملف غير صالح
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mansy33 (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hamdood (6 أبريل 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## mymorning08 (28 أبريل 2011)

جازاك الله خيرا-------------الملفات رائعة والموضوع متكامل ومفيد جدا------


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وعلما و ذرية صالحة


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة بارك الله بك


----------



## noreldin2000 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## medo_152 (18 مايو 2011)

اشكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## M.Ghareb (26 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سلام العالم (26 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​





جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## تامر النجار (2 يوليو 2011)

ممتاز مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (2 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يزيدك من العلم النافع
و يجزيك خييييييير عنَـــــــا


----------



## م/محمدحماد (2 يوليو 2011)

جميل جداً ومجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا العمل ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng nesma (15 يوليو 2011)

بجد مش عارفة أقول ايه جزاك الله كل خير يااااااااااااااااااااااا رب


----------



## مصطفى احمد السمرى (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ حماده
ماهو البرنامج الذى يقوم بتشغيل elite calculation files
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى احمد السمرى (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ حماده 
من فضلك البرنامج الذى يقوم بتشغيل حسابات برنامج elite
لأن الملفات لا تعمل على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بى


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وزاد ميزان حسناتك 

لك التحية والشكر


----------



## متعب البقمي (13 أغسطس 2011)

بالنوفيق ياحماده وإلى الأمـــــــام.....رمضان كريم


----------



## ahmed_soode (21 أكتوبر 2011)

والله انت جامد جدا ومواضيعك كلها عشره على عشره بس فى حاجه واحده بس ناقصه ياريت لو ترفعلنا جدول كميات يكون شامل وجزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## مصطفىمحمود محمد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you this is great design system 
i need it too much


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

i want to ask you should the speakers to be UL listed or no


----------



## diler. muhammed (3 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## osman11 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .اخي الكريم اريد معرفه كيفيه اختيار المضخه للموقع​


----------



## osman11 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*[email protected]*

:56::56:


osman11 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .اخي الكريم اريد معرفه كيفيه اختيار المضخه للموقع​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بالنسبه لكل مكونات الشبكه لابد ان تكون ul & fm approved 
بالنسبه اختيار المضخه لا بد ان تحقق المتطلبات المطلوبه من Q in GPM & Required pressure 
و من منحى المضخه لابد ان تكون نقطه الاختيار فى الجزء الاوسط من pump performance curve


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## العقرب الأحمر (22 يناير 2012)

مجهود محترم جدا . مشكور بجد وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله لك في عملك


----------



## kasabeh104 (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (19 فبراير 2012)

برنامج لفك الملفات المضغوطة


----------



## ahmed samy (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفىمحمود محمد (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## walaa 2011 (5 مايو 2012)

ياريت ترفع الروابط من جديد لانها لاتعمل .................. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م احمد احمد (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mech80 (5 مايو 2012)

شكراااااا


----------



## hamody52 (8 مايو 2012)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## boughandora (26 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (26 مايو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamostafa_eng (3 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت ابعته علي الميل ده علشان الموقع اللي رفعتهم عليه مقفول واشكرك جدااااااااااا
[email protected]


----------



## mostafa_mobset (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng:Hassan (27 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمد جابر بدير (27 يونيو 2012)

الروابط عندى مش بتنزل .... ارجو اعادة وضعها


----------



## اللورد العربي 1990 (25 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير ويكتبلك اياه في ميزان حسناتك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## halacivil (5 أغسطس 2012)

الروابط مش شغالة الله يخليك حطها تااني


----------



## أسامة خالد (5 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Sayed mohaker (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بجد الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## mahmod_yosry (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
أشرتم إلى انكم سوف تقومون بشرح ذلك المثال العملي على برنامج الإيليت ... فهل تم ذلك في مواضيع أخري أم لم يتم؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed meko (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يفتح عليك ويكرمك ويجازيك كل الخير


----------



## yasser5 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## tahsseenz (31 ديسمبر 2012)

thanx 4 u


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مكتوب فىpump schedule ان ضغط الطلمبات19.3 بار, هل هذا الضغط قابل للتطبيق؟؟؟
الم يكن من المفترض عمل محطة ضخ اضافية فى الطوابق العليا؟


----------



## tahsseenz (31 ديسمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم باشمهندس
اتمني تكون في صحة و عافية،
ارجو منك شاكرا اعادة تحميل المشروع مرة اخري علي رابط غير megaupload لانه اصبح غير مجاني، 
و لك كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## حسام فرو (5 يناير 2013)

الينكات مش شغالة خالص


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير

ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (21 يناير 2013)

مشكور استاذي احسن الله اليك


----------



## احمد-1-1 (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## برشلوني موت (9 أبريل 2013)

ارجو معرفة لماذا اخد عدد المرشات في المنطقة التصميمية لان اذا درجة الخطورة عادية كروب1 نقسم 1500/130=11.5=12مرش فلماذا16 وبماذا مرتبط ياريت الافادةة السريعة


----------



## amr habib (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير , ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Eng Ahmed Mohamed (24 أبريل 2013)

*ارجو الإفادة لماذا يوجد 16 مرش بدلا عن 12 مرش بالمنطقة التصميمية؟ وعند حدوث حريق في احدى الغرف الموجودة بالشقة هل تفتح باقي ال16 مرش في نفس الوقت بالرغم من عدم انتشار الحريق في باقي ارجاء الشقة؟ وعلى اي اساس يتم اختيار f.h.r او .l.v او الاثنان معا؟*


----------



## eng_tohame (10 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Anwar Kriri (11 مايو 2013)

شكرا يالغالي ماقصرت
وجزيت خيرا بإذن الله


----------



## رنا نهاد (10 يونيو 2013)

الله يحفظ الجميع ويبارك فيهم


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم .. مشكور اخي بس كيف افتح الرسومات .. الرجاء الافادة وبسرعة


----------



## mahmoud gouda (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 يوليو 2013)

eng ahmed mohamed قال:


> *ارجو الإفادة لماذا يوجد 16 مرش بدلا عن 12 مرش بالمنطقة التصميمية؟ وعند حدوث حريق في احدى الغرف الموجودة بالشقة هل تفتح باقي ال16 مرش في نفس الوقت بالرغم من عدم انتشار الحريق في باقي ارجاء الشقة؟ وعلى اي اساس يتم اختيار f.h.r او .l.v او الاثنان معا؟*



لحساب عدد الرشاشات بالمنطقة التصميميه:

يتم قسمة المساحه المتوقع تشغيل الرشاشات بها فى حالة مكافحة الحريق(1500 قدم مربع) فى حالة الخطورة العاديه والخفيفه على المساحة التي يغطيها الرشاش الواحد(196قدم مربع للاماكن ذات الاشغاليه خفيفة الخطورة(12 رشاش) و 130 قدم مربع فى حالة الاماكن ذات الاشغالية العادية(8 رشاشات))
يتم تغيير المساحة التي يغطيها الرشاش طبقاً لنوع السقف و هل هو قابل للاحتراق ام لا و هل بالسقف عوائق ام لا وخلافه و يتم اختيار المساحه طبقاً للجدول ب nfpa 13

طريقة فتح الرشاشات:
تعمل الرشاشات تلقائياً عند كسر الجزء الزجاجي المملوء بسائل قابل للتمدد عن التعرض لحرارة عاليه(يختلف نوع السائل طبقاً لدرجة حرارة تشغيل الرشاش), و يتم خروج المياه من فوهة الرشاش عند كسر هذا الجزء الزجاجي وتتوالي تباعاً فتح الرشاشات كلما تعرضت لدرجة حرارة عالية, اما عن عدد الرشاشات فهو مجرد توقع بالمساحه التى سيحدث بها حريق بالمشروع طبقاً لخطورة الاشغاليات به.

اماكن صناديق وحنفيات الحريق:
يتم وضع الlanding valves 2.5" بجوار السلالم الخاصة بالهروب بالمبنى و حول المبنى حتى يمكن لرجال الاطفاء استخدامه, ويجب فقط استخدام هذه الحنفيات بواسطة رجال الدفاع المدني او اشخاص مدربين لصعوبة استخدامها.

اما عن الfire hose reel 1" فيتم وضعه بالطرقات ليغطي طول 30 متر ويتم استخدامه من شاغلي المبنى الغير مدربين.


----------



## caterpillarman (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo_naguib22 (21 أغسطس 2013)

تشكر يا بشمهندس والله كتيييير


----------



## mega_018 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toutte (25 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم, لو عندي مبنى 6 طوابق مثلا, وكل طابق في (fhr (50gpm, لازم فلو المضخة يكون ,تقريبا, 6*50=300gpm, او اكتفي بتغذيت عدد معين من الfhr ؟؟ لأن برنامج الelite يعطيك انو الفلو اللازم اكبر من 300, بس انا للصراحة مش مقتنع !!!


----------



## toutte (29 ديسمبر 2013)

حد يتكلم يا جماعة الخير )


----------



## 92rama (1 يناير 2014)

واو مجهود جبار .. يارب نتقن الهندسه بيوم من الايام


----------



## سعيد الشايب (14 فبراير 2014)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaa ramadan (15 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و نفعك الله بة فى الدنيا قبل الاخرة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 مايو 2014)

> السلام عليكم, لو عندي مبنى 6 طوابق مثلا, وكل طابق في (fhr (50gpm, لازم فلو المضخة يكون ,تقريبا, 6*50=300gpm, او اكتفي بتغذيت عدد معين من الfhr ؟؟ لأن برنامج الelite يعطيك انو الفلو اللازم اكبر من 300, بس انا للصراحة مش مقتنع !!!


لا بالطبع أخي العزيز يكتفي فقط ب 100 gpm مهما كان عدد حنفيات الحريق طبقاً لNFPA-13 وطبعاً هذا فقط للحنفيات قطر 1بوصه
اما للحنفيات ال 2.5 بوصه قتحدد طبقاً لنوع الخطورة,
100 GPM للخطورة الخفيقة

250GPM للخطورة العاديه


500GPM للخطورة العالية


----------



## المهندس250 (23 يونيو 2014)

متشكر جدا


----------



## alaa ismail (29 يونيو 2014)

الله يبارك لك في علمك


----------



## keenkeem (10 يوليو 2014)

In the overall network summary,, how did you calculate the demand system flow rate????


----------



## ابراهيم محمد شريف (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير يا مهندس حمادة الروابط لاتفتح عندي هل في روابط اخري ارجوا الرد السريع 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابراهيم محمد شريف (13 أكتوبر 2014)

هذا الرابط ايضا لم يفتح عندي لو في رابط اخر يبقي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم محمد شريف (13 أكتوبر 2014)

هذا الرابط ايضا لم يفتح عندي لو في رابط اخر يبقي جزاكم الله خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## ابراهيم محمد شريف (13 أكتوبر 2014)

هذا الرابط ايضا لم يفتح عندي لو في رابط اخر يبقي جزاكم الله خير لو هناك رابط اخر برجاء ارساله لي ضروري


----------



## eng amr2012 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

اكثر من رائع الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابراهيم محمد شريف (13 أكتوبر 2014)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وجزاك الله كل خيرا​
​


----------



## أكرم حمزه (30 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً جزىلاً


----------



## ابو طاهر 2014 (8 يناير 2015)

نرجو رفع الروابط مر اخرى


----------



## pocksh277 (19 يناير 2015)

ياباشمهندس شكرا وربنا يجزيك اجر مافعلته بس الرابط يؤدي الي صفحة خطا


----------



## LELAN (29 يناير 2015)

برنامج ال elite


----------



## medom (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/ابراهيم جلال (18 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ابراهيم جلال (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسنحسين (7 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
سؤال ازاي احول النتائج من برنامج elite
الي ملف بي دي اف


----------



## fouad saber (7 مايو 2015)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> يجب فك الملفات اولا لكى تعمل لن تعمل مباشره من خلال الوين رار او الوين زيب



لو سمحت اللينك مش شغال


----------



## الأسمراني (11 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك وغفر لوالديك


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (1 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ورزقا و صحة


----------



## itdh (27 نوفمبر 2015)

thanks god helps you because you help us


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طلعت الطوبشي (1 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م-يحيى (17 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من المهندس حمادة او اي مهندس عنده الاجابة لضرورة الامر

كيف تم استنتاج ان المضخة المطلوبة 1250 علما ان الفلو للرشاشات 1054 والفلو لل الاندنج فلف 1253 وعند جمع الفلو يكون 2307
ونختار عندها الضغط الاعلى 

ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## walidibrahim (19 يونيو 2016)

*شكر*

مشكور جدا على المشروع ربنا يبارك في عملك


----------



## amato alra7man (17 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prince8888 (30 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس . لو ممكن حضرتك تقول طريقه الحسابات لانظمه الكبائن فقط بشئ من التفصيل على برنامج elite , وخاصه بند inside hose stream allow فى هذه الحاله . وايضا عدد الكبائن التى سوف يتم الحساب عليها وكيفيه اختيارها


----------



## ahmedhazona (11 يناير 2017)

مشروع صحى وحريق في السعودية لمول للاخوة الزملاء للاستفادة تم رفعه مرة اخرى 
https://ufile.io/91899


----------



## thxback (14 يناير 2017)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (21 يناير 2017)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ahmed_20 (2 أغسطس 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayedkhader (17 يناير 2018)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed eldesouki (13 فبراير 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------

